# Worm Harness tips video



## Hot Bite Charters (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## bucketeer (Sep 9, 2009)

When did you guys do this video? I am guessing June/2014. I haven't heard of a mayfly hatch yet in 2015.


----------



## Hot Bite Charters (Feb 6, 2015)

bucketeer said:


> When did you guys do this video? I am guessing June/2014. I haven't heard of a mayfly hatch yet in 2015.


yes. it was mid June 2014


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

do u always run 3 hook harnesses?


----------



## Hot Bite Charters (Feb 6, 2015)

offshore24 said:


> do u always run 3 hook harnesses?


I have done a lot of testing. Running one single /one treble, two singles , and 3 singles. While running 8 or 9 rods( 3 of each style harness). I run all triples now. The main reason is the white bass! I would rather hook that little junker, than be trolling around with a half crawler. I also catch plenty of walleye on the third hook. It does slow you down in the boat a little (mostly unhooking fish). There are also a lot of good fishermen who run 2 hook harnesses. So to each their own.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

great thanks I have ran all those set ups and certainly to each their own. I do like the triples


----------



## turkeyslayer328 (Apr 11, 2014)

May fly hatch started I was there all last week and had them all over my camper and me for that matter. Always seems to be around Father's Day.


----------

